# CD changer compatibility with 7390



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Before I fry something out trying it myself, with a later CHM-S630 work with a 7390?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

First of all, do you have 7390 that actually works? If you do then you have my attention! As for your question, yes. the 630 is the old 8 pin din like the 7390.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Correct. The M in CHM model number indicates the older M-bus system which will work with the 7390. The A in CHA denotes the later, digital, Ai-Net system that will not work with the 7390.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> First of all, do you have 7390 that actually works?


I thought it did. I bought one from eBay last week. 

It just came in today and when I went to bench test it the display has everything lit up on it and the radio does nothing. won't accept tapes, no tuner nothing. never even got around to trying the CD changer. 



is the head unit dead? If so I'm going to have to return it asap. 

I'm really disappointed right now.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had a 7985 (I think?) Dead head with the same problem. I think the on/ volume switch was out on mine.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Well the on off switch works. It looks like it worked in the eBay pictures. Maybe something got broken during shipping? There was something loose rattling around inside but it fell out onto my garage floor and I haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

qwank said:


> Well the on off switch works. It looks like it worked in the eBay pictures. Maybe something got broken during shipping? There was something loose rattling around inside but it fell out onto my garage floor and I haven't been able to find it yet.


If you haven't read elswhere, ALL of the 7390 decks were made using bad electrolytic capacitors. They changed them out late in production from what I have been told but the damage was done and they dicontinued the 7390.

Was it stated it was working in the listing on e-bay?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

yes, seller is a car audio shop and they said it worked when the customer brought his car in for an updated system. There's also pics of the radio powered up on the bench and it's in tuner mode. I can't get anything but the display shown above.

I thought the bad caps was just for sound issues. Where this one was listed as working I figured it actually did work. 

So is this radio repairable or is it junk?


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

I took the cover off and right off the bat saw two caps that look like they leaked out.

I'll contact the seller and try to get my money back.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

qwank said:


> yes, seller is a car audio shop and they said it worked when the customer brought his car in for an updated system. There's also pics of the radio powered up on the bench and it's in tuner mode. I can't get anything but the display shown above.
> 
> I thought the bad caps was just for sound issues. Where this one was listed as working I figured it actually did work.
> 
> So is this radio repairable or is it junk?


Radio is repairable but it's not cheap. You'll spend twice the amount that you paid for it for repairs. The thing was probably failing when they yanked it. It probably was operable until the caps warmed up and then it would start failing afterwards, just enough time to take a few pictures for listing purposes


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

You're probably right about it working long enough to take pics. The car this is going in is an '81 corvette. I currently have a 7502 shaft radio in there and twice I've started the car and had no display and sound, but the cassette player would work. More recently it happened again but the cassette player went out this time too
right now its working perfect again but I know it's on its way out. 
I really don't want to have to put a new head unit in, trying to keep the car old-school. I'm using a 3555 amp and all my speakers are old 4 digit part number alpines also.

I want a head unit with no internal amp, and changer controls. I might try to find a decent 7618, that's about as new as I would go with a head unit.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

qwank said:


> You're probably right about it working long enough to take pics. The car this is going in is an '81 corvette. I currently have a 7502 shaft radio in there and twice I've started the car and had no display and sound, but the cassette player would work. More recently it happened again but the cassette player went out this time too
> right now its working perfect again but I know it's on its way out.
> I really don't want to have to put a new head unit in, trying to keep the car old-school. I'm using a 3555 amp and all my speakers are old 4 digit part number alpines also.
> 
> I want a head unit with no internal amp, and changer controls. I might try to find a decent 7618, that's about as new as I would go with a head unit.


Ya, that's my pull it out of my arse guess. Hate to see you cut the dash to put a din deck in! I'm running a 7618 currently, love the deck!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

By the way, check your in box.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

Good news, seller is giving me a 90% refund and allowing me to keep the radio.
anyone know anywhere I can get this fixed in the New England area?


----------

